# C-DAWG Cobia report 4/4/09



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Pulled out of the pass and ran pass the muddy water, alomost right off the bat there was this small Cape Horn with no towerbowed up on a Cobia with no gaff!! OH NO, C-dawg came to the rescue tossed the boat a gaff, they siad there was another fish with the one they had hooked up and said we could throw on it! YAAAAAAYY

Tim land throws on it and warps that A$$ Willie Joe gaffs him, FIRST FISH IN THE BOAT

about and hour later we caught one to the west of the pier about a half mile

after catching that fish we looked all the way to portafino where alex pinney spotted a nice fish we throw an eel, jog and pinfish at it several times, willie joe and tim rig up a no leader pinfish will joe throws SCARF!!!!! fights the fish for 10 minutes tim gafs it BAM 53 LBER IN THE BOAT!!!!!!! GO WILLIE JOE

so we went 3 for 3 A 22LB 39LB AND A 53LB 

















53LBER



















THE CREW


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

:clap:clap congrats guys nice fish


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

good job guys


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice Fish, guys! Congrats!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn Myles,

Y'all are on a tear so far.


----------



## Immyz (Mar 26, 2008)

I was coming in right behind you guys at the boat ramp, and remembered seeing you're posts...





awesome job on the 3 cobia!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome job guys!, y'all should have brought a gaff to chris too, heard he had trouble!

nice ling willie joe!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. 

Way to save the day for the other boat!

That water was like chocolate milk yesterday as I headed out to bottom bounce.

Evan.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job guys.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## SnapperJack (May 8, 2008)

I am sooo jealous!!!!:bowdown


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

good job boys


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta slay them fishies guys!!! Congrats!!!:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice fish!~


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job fellas.....you caught more cobia in one day than I have in the past ten years! Way to go.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice catch :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

